
Ask HN: What applications do you have open? - ISNIT
I&#x27;ve got (on a Mac) in order when switching windows (Cmd+Tab):
Chrome, Notes, Slack, Terminal, TiddlyDesktop, Visual Studio Code, Finder, WhatsApp, Spotify, Postman, Kiwix, KaiosRT,  TextEdit, TablePlus
======
I_am_neo
PCManFM, Terminator, Chrome. I spend a lot of time on the command line, even
writing code there. It's just where I feel comfortable, been using computers
since 8 bit processors and DOS were all the rage.

------
Ultramanoid
Linux : PCManFM, VeraCrypt, xed, Terminal. Android : FX file manager, Fennec (
Firefox ), Termux.

Edit : Forgot mpv running in a tab in Termux. ( Listening to radio news. )

------
karmakaze
Mac: RubyMine, Terminal, Chrome, Sequel Pro, Sublime Text (scratch notes),
[side screen: Slack, Spotify, Activity Monitor]

------
Findeton
Kate, Yakuake, Dolphin, Android Studio/Emulator, KTorrent, Firefox, Docker,
Amarok, Postman, VS Code

------
auslegung
iTerm2, Slack, Safari with usually 1-5 tabs open at once, Robo3T, Docker, and
the ubiquitous Finder. I’m a software engineer working on a web app. I’ll also
have Postico and MS Teams (better than Slack for low-bandwidth screen-sharing
calls) open occasionally.

